
Chief Economist at the Internet Society Renting Home to Mike Pence - JumpCrisscross
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-politics/in-mr-pences-new-dc-neighborhood-not-exactly-the-welcome-wagon/2016/12/03/5a7ca0f4-b974-11e6-a677-b608fbb3aaf6_story.html?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.abe24e5210fb
======
danyork
I'd note that Michael Kende left his position at the Internet Society in May
2016. (I work at ISOC.)

